# النبوات الخاصة بمصر في الكتاب المقدس



## Strident (12 أبريل 2009)

نفسي أسأل عن النبوات الخاصة بمصر في الكتاب المقدس، و * التي تتكلم عن مصر في الأيام الأخيرة*...

أعتقد أنه هناك 3 أقسام من النبوات عن مصر:
1- النبوات الخاصة بخرابها على يد سبي بابل، بسبب استعبادهم لشعب الله
2- مجيء المسيح إلى مصر و إيمان الأقباط به
3- نبوات عن مصر في الأيام الأخيرة و اضطهاد ضد المسيح...

يا ريت لو حد يقدر يقسمهم كده (لو ينفع....لو ماينفعش مش مشكلة) لكن أنا مهتم بالذات بالقسم الثالث...

أعتقد ان هناك نبوات متناثرة، و أهمهم في سفر اشعياء و في سفر دانيال الإصحاح 12...
و اظن أن من ضمنها أن مصر ستعاني الكثير من ضد المسيح...
أيضاً يا ريت لو حد يقدر يدلني هل فيه نبوة تقول أن مصر لن يخرج منها مدبر إلى الأبد، و هل تحقق هذا بالاحتلالات المتعاقبة و انتهاء بالاحتلال العربي الشنيع؟


----------



## Strident (14 أبريل 2009)

إيه يا جماعة هو ماحدش معبرني ليه؟


----------



## Michael (15 أبريل 2009)

متابع...


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 أبريل 2009)

موضوع صعب جدا وخصوصا مش في كتير من الاباء اتكلم فيه لان فيه حاجات سياسيه بالدول ودينيه ممكن تعمل مشاكل في مصر علشان كدة نادر لم يكون حد متكلم فيه

انا قبل كدة شوفت مقاله عن نبؤات عن مصر لكن مش فاكرها بطبط 

وغير كل دا في اختلاف بين المفسرين في الطؤائف علي ما سوف يحدث في مصر في الايام الاخيرة 

تحياتي


----------



## Strident (4 يونيو 2009)

يا ريت يا جماعة لو حد يعرف حاجة يساعدني...


----------

